# Romanian Forum Members



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I have a customer,through eBay who wants me to ship a front subframe to him.

Uk registered couriers are generally too expensive but I know there’s lots of international couriers based around Heathrow who deal directly or solely with parcels to and from there places.

Any links or advice would be great.

Thanks in advance

Richard


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Speedshift pallet maybe worth a try?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

robbie733 on here might be able to hlep


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I have sent Poland,Hungary,Bulgaria,South America and found couriers registered as uk companies to be expensive and generally offer a under par service.

I had a collection just this morning for Hungary, they contacted me yesterday to say collection would be made at 8 to 9 am and he was here bang on time and had an excellent attitude and was a generally pleasant guy.

Credit to the Hungarians.


----------

